# mt2 to straight shank arbor, 3/8 16 thread for drd



## calstar (Nov 27, 2017)

I need an arbor to use on my Clausing mill, threaded end, mt2 that has a straight shank for use with a chuck that needs a straight 1/2" shank. I googled it but couldn't find anything. Anyone know where I can get one??

thanks,  Brian


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Nov 27, 2017)

Hi Calstar,
a 1/2" MT2 collet would do the job, if i'm reading your post correctly.
the MT2 has  3/8"-16tpi female threads for a drawbar

an ER32 collet chuck would also widen possibilities too
https://www.ebay.com/itm/ER32-Colle...463194?hash=item4b2bbeab5a:g:VUEAAOSw1QpZ-BLi
the drawbar is metric, but they do make metric alltrhead and a drawbar is easily fab'd


----------



## Terrywerm (Nov 27, 2017)

I've not seen anything quite like that in the past, but I would think that a collet would work as Mike mentioned.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Nov 28, 2017)

just in case i didn't read it right Calstar, i found another type of arbor that maybe will help out 
the stud is not exactly the specifications you were looking for, but it would clarify if you need this type or not.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/MT2-Adapte...768955?hash=item5d73ae6abb:g:sXUAAOSw~e5ZVGZu

here is another type
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Beall-Tool...882814&hash=item33db65d518:g:lYkAAOSwvfZaEFVl


----------



## calstar (Nov 28, 2017)

Ulma Doctor said:


> Hi Calstar,
> a *1/2" MT2 collet* would do the job, if i'm reading your post correctly.
> the MT2 has  3/8"-16tpi female threads for a drawbar




Thanks Doctor, I don't need a collet, I need an arbor with a 3/8 16 threaded end,  mt2 that has a straight shank that fits into the drill chuck held with a set screw( like a end mill holder). What I need is exactly like the one you linked here    https://www.ebay.com/itm/Beall-Tool...882814&hash=item33db65d518:g:lYkAAOSwvfZaEFVl  but it has a 1/4 20 thread.  Surprised its not common. If anyone knows where to find one let me know.

Thanks, Brian


----------



## bfd (Nov 28, 2017)

make one ust an old 2mt drill cut off the drill part drill and tap it to the size of the drill chuck usually 3/8" -24 or 1/2" -20 .bill


----------



## Terrywerm (Nov 28, 2017)

For the $10 they want, I'd buy the one that you linked to, then drill it out and tap it to 3/8"-16.  Easy peasy.


----------



## jakes_66 (Nov 28, 2017)

calstar said:


> I need an arbor to use on my Clausing mill, threaded end, mt2 that has a straight shank for use with a chuck that needs a straight 1/2" shank. I googled it but couldn't find anything. Anyone know where I can get one??
> 
> thanks,  Brian



Maybe this would work?  Seems a bit pricey, but it may suit you?

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Craftsman-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649


----------



## Dave Paine (Nov 28, 2017)

I purchase machinable arbors from Victor Machinery in MT2 and MT3 for various projects..

Machinable arbors

I cut off the tang with a hacksaw and drill and tap for drawbar when needed.  The tang end is not hard.

FYI Victor Machinery have $25 minimum order excluding shipping and something like $12-15 minimum shipping.


----------



## Silverbullet (Nov 29, 2017)

If you search 2 morse arbors on eBay , you will find them . They are there , I have an atlas mill to and it's the same . In fact the China ones will work to , just make another draw bar with the metric thread size . I'm going to do it for mine too. You can get them threaded or Jacobs tapers. It only takes time to find them all . Sets of 2morse collets start at about $60.  The Allen screw type about $15. The threaded I think about $14..  it's 4 am and I'm tired .


----------



## ddickey (Nov 29, 2017)

Here you go. Use the top one then turn down the blank to your dimensions. $20 shipped.
http://www.arceurotrade.co.uk/Catalogue/Blank-End-Arbors/MT2-and-MT3-Blank-End-Arbors


----------



## kd4gij (Nov 29, 2017)

When I need something like that . I usually find it hiding inside of a piece of bar stock.


----------



## calstar (Nov 29, 2017)

How do you hold the mt2 taper in the lathe chuck to turn the end?  thanks, Brian


----------



## woodchucker (Nov 29, 2017)

calstar said:


> How do you hold the mt2 taper in the lathe chuck to turn the end?  thanks, Brian


you put it between centers and turn. you can friction turn or put a dog on it. if you put a dog on it, protect the surface with a piece of brass or aluminum to avoid marring the taper.. because we wouldn't know how hard the metal is... it should be case hardened, but you never know.


----------



## Dave Paine (Nov 30, 2017)

calstar said:


> How do you hold the mt2 taper in the lathe chuck to turn the end?  thanks, Brian



I have an MT2 extension for my wood lathe, MT2.  Taper on one end with 

MT2 extension at Victor Machinery

You can also get a socket which is straight on the outside and MT on the inside.

MT2 socket at MSC


----------

